# Paduk Pot



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a paduk pot I made this evening. Ceramic over glass. Prettiest piece of wood I've turned IMO. Oh, and as I promised @Kevin ... the gator pic he sent is the background for the call. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/120b_zps4d0a16fb.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/120a_zps1e375acf.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/120_zps17cb89fd.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

Great color Jon and looks like you paid some good attention to the inside of those holes. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks man. Yeah, I realized I needed to finish my holes before posting pics. I'm very pleased with how this turned out. A former co-worker of mine who just learned about my turkey calls asked to come over and watch me make one. He was in awe seeing it go from a square piece of wood to a finished call in about 35 minutes. I gotta say that @woodtickgreg really hooked me up good with those tools. Unbelievable difference in turning.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I gotta say that @woodtickgreg really hooked me up good with those tools. Unbelievable difference in turning.


That my friend is very cool! That is worth more hearing than what you paid me for the tools. Just to hear that they have made your turning experience better........very cool indeed.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I gotta say that @woodtickgreg really hooked me up good with those tools. Unbelievable difference in turning.



Greg is sitting on a cottage industry. A lot of "garage machine shops" are making tools, but very few are up to his level of quality and his personal touch. And he's the only one making tools with the coolest of all logos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## clent586 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice...like the concave design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 8, 2014)

Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's a soundfile... I think I've said it before, but I am far from proficient at actually using a call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

